# Require a German tutor in RAK



## rgvipin (Jul 25, 2013)

I am looking for a german language tutor in RAK. Being a complete beginner I need someone who can teach me the language upto B1-level within 4-5 months. help me out.... Its urgent and I am running out of tme....


----------

